# I have the Epson 1430 but have not used for Sublimation printing yet. Need help!



## KTmomma (May 27, 2017)

I've had the Epson 1430 for about a year or two now. I originally got it for photo printing. I didn't even know about sublimation printing and just came across it recently. I've been making shirts with HTV and bottles and mugs with vinyl, so I wanted to give the sublimation printing a try because I'd like to make a more durable product. I used printable HTV on shirts but the print seems to crack when you put it in the dryer. I've been doing research but I am getting a bit overwhelmed. So any help you guys have for me would be great. What is the best ink kit to get? I've seen alot of people talk about Cobra, is that the one to go with? Can I switch the sublimation ink and regular ink cartridges back and forth so I can still print on paper? Or once I use the sublimation ink that's all I can use with the printer from then on? I was getting mixed info on that. Also, what is the best sublimation paper to use? Thanks!

Susan


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are 2 ways to set up your 1430 for sublimation. One is to use refillable cartridges. The other is to have a continuous ink system (CIS) where your ink is stored in containers outside of your printer and ink is fed to the print head via tubes.

While a CIS is more convenient than cartridges since there are less refills you need to do, it also adds another level of complexity to the printer which means more things to go wrong. Smarter folks than me here on the forum convinced me to go refillable cartridge and I would also recommend that to anyone who asks. 

It is very difficult, and not recommended, to switch back and forth between sublimation and your paper ink using CIS--if your paper ink is also CIS. If your paper ink is cartridge then maybe it can be done, I'm not sure. 

You can definitely easily switch back and forth if both your sublimation and paper inks are cartridges.

Most here use Cobra. As do I. Can't speak for any other suppliers because they are the only one I have used. They're reliable and give great support. 

For garments check out Texprint HR paper. It seems to release more ink from the paper to the garment. You may need a different paper for bottles and mugs. Your paper supplier will guide you to the correct paper based on what you're pressing.


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

I use Cobra refillable cartridges in a WF-7610 and I switch back and forth all the time. I just run a print head cleaning with each switch. I have never had an issue going back and forth between pigment and sublimation. The 1430 Epson ink is dye based (not sublimation). You would want to use pigment for heat transfers, such as JPSS. Dye based inks will wash out. Sublimation can only be used on polyester or hard substrates with a polymer coating. I do mugs all the time and they come out great.


----------



## KTmomma (May 27, 2017)

Joe! You're my new best friend!! Thank you! Your info was so helpful and now I know what I need to get! I will be going with the refillable cartridges! And I feel more confident now. Thanks again!


----------



## KTmomma (May 27, 2017)

Thank you! Are you saying that I would need to also purchase pigment ink cartridges for t-shirts? Or just the Jet Pro transfer sheets? Sorry, I am new to this but appreciate the help!! I'm not even sure if I would switch the cartridges because I have two other all in one printers but I don't like them as much. I just wanted to know in case I don't want to use the other printers for normal printing.


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

KTmomma said:


> Thank you! Are you saying that I would need to also purchase pigment ink cartridges for t-shirts? Or just the Jet Pro transfer sheets? Sorry, I am new to this but appreciate the help!! I'm not even sure if I would switch the cartridges because I have two other all in one printers but I don't like them as much. I just wanted to know in case I don't want to use the other printers for normal printing.


Yes, if you are going to do both, get two sets of refillable cartridges; one for pigment and one for dye sublimation. Just run a printhead cleaning cycle after each swap.


----------



## KTmomma (May 27, 2017)

Ok! Thank you!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

KTmomma said:


> Thank you! Are you saying that I would need to also purchase pigment ink cartridges for t-shirts?


Point of clarification. You didn't mention that you also want to use the printer to print transfers different than sublimation transfers. You only need pigment ink if you also plan to print on cotton garments. A different transfer paper than what you would use for sublimation would be needed. 

If all you plan on doing is print on polyester garments using sublimation, you don't need a pigment ink setup. 

The best ink to use for printable HTV is solvent ink, not pigment or dye.


----------



## KTmomma (May 27, 2017)

splathead said:


> Point of clarification. You didn't mention that you also want to use the printer to print transfers different than sublimation transfers. You only need pigment ink if you also plan to print on cotton garments. A different transfer paper than what you would use for sublimation would be needed.
> 
> If all you plan on doing is print on polyester garments using sublimation, you don't need a pigment ink setup.
> 
> The best ink to use for printable HTV is solvent ink, not pigment or dye.


Got it! Thank you!!


----------

